# How much sand for 4 foot vivarium ?



## wonderer (Mar 26, 2011)

Just working out whats needed for my new setup and not sure how much sand would be needed for my 4x2x2 viv? Im looking at 4.5kg bags of this stuff:

Zoo Med Repti-Sand

Would one bag be enough? Only reason im not buying kids sand in bigger bags is because i like the red coloured sand. 

How thick does it need to be ? :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's going to cost you a fortune. you might need about one and a half to two bags of play sand for a 4ft viv. So that'll be errrrrr 5 bags of the reptile stuff?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i use to have about two and a half bags of play sand in my vivs but it was deep (a bag of play sand is 15kg)
so you i would say you would need about 5/6 bags thats going to work out expensive easiest way is to by 2/3 and see how deep iit is if you want you could buy more 
however if your bearded dragon is only a baby or juvinile then sand is a no no unless you feed outside the viv


----------



## Keto (Mar 28, 2011)

Definitely don't keep a young beardie on sand.


----------



## wonderer (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok thanks. What age would they be ok on sand from? I will probably be getting a beardie around 6 months old


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

at least a year old


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

we used to use play sand £2.99 a bag from argos that should be more than enough just dry it out first


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I use the exo terra red sand! Its nice and fine and a nice colour! I have mine in a 4x2x2 viv and two bags covers it! Its not that thick but it covers it!


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

wonderer said:


> Just working out whats needed for my new setup and not sure how much sand would be needed for my 4x2x2 viv? Im looking at 4.5kg bags of this stuff:
> 
> Zoo Med Repti-Sand
> 
> ...


What type of reptile are you planing to use the sand for?.It may cause compaction in the digestion of a lizard!.
I have heard people using children's playsand as it's so much cheaper(maybe someone could shed some light on this).I used woodchippings for beardies & newspaper for snakes.When i used to breed beardies we just used roofslate & newspaper:no1:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

jona said:


> What type of reptile are you planing to use the sand for?.It may cause compaction in the digestion of a lizard!.
> I have heard people using children's playsand as it's so much cheaper(maybe someone could shed some light on this).I used woodchippings for beardies & newspaper for snakes.When i used to breed beardies we just used roofslate & newspaper:no1:


I thought wood chippings are worse for impaction? unless you use the coarse chipping that are too big for them to eat?


----------



## jona (Jan 1, 2009)

mooshu said:


> I thought wood chippings are worse for impaction? unless you use the coarse chipping that are too big for them to eat?


 
Ya the larger chippings will be fine donr use the small ones


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

jona said:


> Ya the larger chippings will be fine donr use the small ones


Fair enough! I like sand but Im a little affraid of impaction!


----------

